# Morning blocks Miami DMI2



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

has anyone been getting 10am or 11am blocks 
I been getting up at 7am to try to get a morning block but I have yet to see any dose anyone know what time they usually pop up in Miami DMI2 ?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Angelo777 said:


> has anyone been getting 10am or 11am blocks
> I been getting up at 7am to try to get a morning block but I have yet to see any dose anyone know what time they usually pop up in Miami DMI2 ?


At 8am every Bay has a white van loading up, the blocks you do see are probably just filler spots so I wouldn't bank on getting to many. This pertains to Doral but I imagine it is the same up in MG, to many drivers not doing their job.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Doral should be different (from what I was told) because they are ending Flex/Logistics in Doral and only continuing it in Miami Gardens. So I would assume blocks would be still available in Miami Gardens but not Doral.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

The blocks are mostly being released very close to their start times. All the blocks i've seen in the last few days have been same day blocks released between 20-45 minutes ahead of the block start. There's no current "standard" release time i've been able to determine. Have seen no next day block releases all week.

sofla11.....have you been able to confirm they actually are ending logistics in Doral or just what you've heard hear?
Wonder why they tried to "recruit" drivers from Miami gardens to move to doral prime now? I haven't heard any doral logistics drivers say they got an email to move?


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> sofla11.....have you been able to confirm they actually are ending logistics in Doral or just what you've heard hear?
> Wonder why they tried to "recruit" drivers from Miami gardens to move to doral prime now? I haven't heard any doral logistics drivers say they got an email to move?


I don't work on logistics side, so I can't really confirm anything. That's what I was told by a warehouse security employee who works both sides of the warehouse.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I haven't heard any doral logistics drivers say they got an email to move?


About a month ago I overheard one of the workers at DMI2 saying that people had just recently transferred over from Doral warehouse.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

So seems a much bigger shift in what is going on at our locations. Who knows what to expect next.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well did some whining and got a next day block! I believe you guys know when they dropped it? 
Have to pay close attention as they also released a same day block 30 minutes prior. 
Had to grab this one but wanted to wait it out to see if they drop them at later times. I got the 10 to 2 would be interested in knowing if anyone see's or grabs any of the later next day blocks.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well did some whining and got a next day block! I believe you guys know when they dropped it?
> Have to pay close attention as they also released a same day block 30 minutes prior.
> Had to grab this one but wanted to wait it out to see if they drop them at later times. I got the 10 to 2 would be interested in knowing if anyone see's or grabs any of the later next day blocks.


I just refreshed at 11:30 and saw a next day (Sunday) block but wasn't quick enough to get it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I just refreshed at 11:30 and saw a next day (Sunday) block but wasn't quick enough to get it.


 Well i'm going to take that as a confirmation for the process. Most can read into that.
Lot more blocks popping up for same day too. Did you grab the 12 that just released for today? 

Not working today but I'm still watching for the same day release's. Typically it's not this active for saturday and sunday.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Yes, actually I did take that 12:00 that showed up! I'm en route right now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, actually I did take that 12:00 that showed up! I'm en route right now.


 I figured you did!  Cuttin' it close for sure.......hope you made it on time.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well, looks like miami drivers are dropping like flies! Funny part is we were busy all summer and most waiting for the REAL busy time and now.....nothing but crickets chirping in our threads. 
I would typically assume most are working.......this time I think most have given up on this gig.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I haven't seen anything yet today.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well, looks like miami drivers are dropping like flies! Funny part is we were busy all summer and most waiting for the REAL busy time and now.....nothing but crickets chirping in our threads.
> I would typically assume most are working.......this time I think most have given up on this gig.


Calm before the storm? Too busy block fishing to waste time on forums?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I haven't seen anything yet today.


 Was able to grab NEXT DAY blocks for yesterday, today and tomorrow. Saw them all at the "regular" time. So, if you didn't see them then another confirmation that they are "randomly" showing blocks to different drivers to spread them around.
We're not busy at all and most routes are 15-25 packages so they are simply doling out routes to keep some drivers around.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Calm before the storm? Too busy block fishing to waste time on forums?


 The fishing at our location is very bad........very few same day block releases and most are very close to start times. I only did it this last week just to get some timing down with the new system, but other than that, no more wasting hours in "hopes" of seeing a release I would be able to grab and actually make on time.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Was able to grab NEXT DAY blocks for yesterday, today and tomorrow. Saw them all at the "regular" time. So, if you didn't see them then another confirmation that they are "randomly" showing blocks to different drivers to spread them around.
> We're not busy at all and most routes are 15-25 packages so they are simply doling out routes to keep some drivers around.


I do think on the logistics side that not every driver is offered the blocks. Back when Doral was busy I would see 30 drivers at warehouse for every shift but I would never see more then a few blocks pop up. Also on my profile it listed me as MIA5 and other drivers were listed as a different warehouse despite picking up from same location.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I do think on the logistics side that not every driver is offered the blocks. Back when Doral was busy I would see 30 drivers at warehouse for every shift but I would never see more then a few blocks pop up. Also on my profile it listed me as MIA5 and other drivers were listed as a different warehouse despite picking up from same location.


 A lot of others don't agree, but i'm convinced that drivers are given something along the lines of "priority" for getting, even seeing blocks. Not done by humans, simply a random kind of rotation for a group, then on to the next group/groups then repeat. This is of course for our location and logistics.....other locations may not be the same.
Never heard of the designation of MIA5.EDIT: Not sure why I wrote MIA....the designations are DMI1 and DMI2.... (disregard this: Only heard of MIA1, MIA2 and UFL1) 
Yeh, all summer we had a parking lot full of drivers waiting for their routes and a bunch more fishing for blocks. Sometimes 30plus drivers hanging around. Now, no more than 15 on a good day, maybe 1 or 2 fishing.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dunno about Miami, but I believe downtown Chicago has a Flex and Prime code that share a building. Maybe that's why you see a different code at the same place.

(or maybe not!)


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Dunno about Miami, but I believe downtown Chicago has a Flex and Prime code that share a building. Maybe that's why you see a different code at the same place.
> 
> (or maybe not!)


 Most definitely the Doral location has logistics and prime now, so that's exactly right. Our location (EDIT) DMI2 not MIA2 only does logistics. The MIA5 seems a bit out of order..........we only have 2 flex locations in all of south florida as far as I know?

EDIT: The MIA threw me off......


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe they've closed a couple, or aren't opening the new ones in numerical order?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Dunno about Miami, but I believe downtown Chicago has a Flex and Prime code that share a building. Maybe that's why you see a different code at the same place.
> 
> (or maybe not!)


I second that, same building, one code starts with "D" .com and other with "U" Prime Now


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Basmati said:


> I do think on the logistics side that not every driver is offered the blocks. Back when Doral was busy I would see 30 drivers at warehouse for every shift but I would never see more then a few blocks pop up. Also on my profile it listed me as MIA5 and other drivers were listed as a different warehouse despite picking up from same location.


They release several of the same block at once. So if you see a block for 11 am to 3 pm, it could be that there are 8 of them available and the first 8 people to confirm get it. That's why some blocks go more quickly than others, it depends on how many of them they put out.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Miami has (or had) 2 logistics sites and one Prime Now. The Doral warehouse is known as MIA1 for logistics and U something for Prime Now. Miami Gardens was MIA2. 
However when I was doing Logistics out of Doral, under profile it listed me as being out of MIA5. I personally knew other drivers who were listed as DMI1 and MIA1 delivering from same warehouse. So the fact that they had us categorized differently suggests to me that when blocks were released they would be sent to a specific set of drivers and not the entire group.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Anybody at DMI2 get blocks for today?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Anybody at DMI2 get blocks for today?


 Not working today but was watching yesterday. Wanted to check all time releases but was a little distracted and wasn't able too. I saw at least 2 normal morning block times released for today though. May have been more. 
Just saw the first release for tomorrow. Looking for the later blocks so didn't grab it.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not working today but was watching yesterday. Wanted to check all time releases but was a little distracted and wasn't able too. I saw at least 2 normal morning block times released for today though. May have been more.
> Just saw the first release for tomorrow. Looking for the later blocks so didn't grab it.


Just saw the one for tomorrow also but it got taken before I could get it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Just saw the one for tomorrow also but it got taken before I could get it.


Grabbed the 10:30 for tomorrow. If you see the green accepted message, make sure to log out and log back in. Most of the times I don't see the block on my calendar or home screen until I do that.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Grabbed the 10:30 for tomorrow. If you see the green accepted message, make sure to log out and log back in. Most of the times I don't see the block on my calendar or home screen until I do that.


Just grabbed the same block for tomorrow as well. And I also had to log out and back in for it to reflect in the app. Been that way for all of the advance blocks I've received since the update.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Just grabbed the same block for tomorrow as well. And I also had to log out and back in for it to reflect in the app. Been that way for all of the advance blocks I've received since the update.


Yeh, shouldn't be much of a problem getting blocks when you want for the rest of the year.....at least let's hope so. What happens after will be interesting to see. 
The logging out is probably more impatience than anything....  It would probably show up in a few minutes if we waited, but let's face it, we want to know right away if we got the block for sure!

Hopefully we can now spend less than an hour a day with our phones grabbing a block rather than the incessant refreshing crap.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Sounds like things are going good for you guys put of Miami Gardens. Glad to hear it. Anybody know if things picked up for logistics put of Doral?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I just saw a 9:30pm - 12:30am block when checking the Offers page. Is that for real???


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I just saw a 9:30pm - 12:30am block when checking the Offers page. Is that for real???


 Didn't see that one but soon after a 10pm to 12am was released. I'm surprised it got taken as we never see blocks at that time. Funny, very few next day blocks released yesterday and saturday. Oh well....guess I spoke too soon about being able to get blocks when needed. 
Only saw one block released for sunday and monday. Passed on them as I thought I would see later releases...................nope! Guess back to fishing again.....


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Only saw one block released for sunday and monday. Passed on them as I thought I would see later releases...................nope! Guess back to fishing again.....


I picked up a Sunday block a little over an hour before the start time, which would work out good for you if that type of same day release become the norm. Meant to check the 10am drop just now, but totally slipped my mind. Figured blocks would be abundant right now, but doesn't appear that way.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I picked up a Sunday block a little over an hour before the start time, which would work out good for you if that type of same day release become the norm. Meant to check the 10am drop just now, but totally slipped my mind. Figured blocks would be abundant right now, but doesn't appear that way.


 Yeh, I saw a couple same day release's yesterday I could have probably made. But I was more concentrating on what I thought would be multiple next day releases for today. I was wrong, only one 10am.
They just did the 10am release and I wasn't passing it up this time......... but obviously a lot of hungry drivers as they gobbled them up immediately! So, missed that one and hope for a few more for the day.
Black friday and cyber monday you would think would be a whole lot of packages to deliver but no indication of us being busy?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, I saw a couple same day release's yesterday I could have probably made. But I was more concentrating on what I thought would be multiple next day releases for today. I was wrong, only one 10am.
> They just did the 10am release and I wasn't passing it up this time......... but obviously a lot of hungry drivers as they gobbled them up immediately! So, missed that one and hope for a few more for the day.
> Black friday and cyber monday you would think would be a whole lot of packages to deliver but no indication of us being busy?


Past few days seems like they're only releasing 10am next day blocks. I just checked for 10:30 for tomorrow but didn't see anything. The 10am release is always the toughest to grab a block when there are multiple next day releases. I'm assuming because that's when there's the most competition, as the ones who grabbed the 10am won't be checking for the 10:30, 11:00, etc. I did have a high package count yesterday (48), I just don't see a lot of blocks being released.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Past few days seems like they're only releasing 10am next day blocks. I just checked for 10:30 for tomorrow but didn't see anything. The 10am release is always the toughest to grab a block when there are multiple next day releases. I'm assuming because that's when there's the most competition, as the ones who grabbed the 10am won't be checking for the 10:30, 11:00, etc. I did have a high package count yesterday (48), I just don't see a lot of blocks being released.


 Nope.....no 10:30's......and yep, only 10's getting released for next day. 
I was thinking the same thing, let the block gremlins grab up the early block and be easier to get later blocks........except those later blocks are not showing up! 
Oh well.......guess i'll have to come up with another strategy this one ain't working out too well.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Zero blocks released so far today for tomorrow? 
I don't think I saw one same day block yesterday either? 
Can anyone confirm.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Zero blocks released so far today for tomorrow?
> I don't think I saw one same day block yesterday either?
> Can anyone confirm.


I checked most of the day on Monday and didn't see any same day blocks. Haven't been checking the past couple days because I've been busy with some other work but I'm going to check at the drop times today for advance offers for tomorrow.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I checked most of the day on Monday and didn't see any same day blocks. Haven't been checking the past couple days because I've been busy with some other work but I'm going to check at the drop times today for advance offers for tomorrow.


Appreciate that report. Saw the 10am so far today......no 10:30, no same day. No sign of any real activity.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Appreciate that report. Saw the 10am so far today......no 10:30, no same day. No sign of any real activity.


Yeah, I was too slow to grab that 10am for tomorrow once again. Also checking every half hour and not seeing any other blocks for tomorrow. It doesn't really add up with us just past Black Friday/Cyber Monday and one of the blue vests last week telling us there would be so much work available this week.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

There's a 1:30-5:30 block just sitting there right now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> There's a 1:30-5:30 block just sitting there right now.


 Closed the app out after 12:30. Only saw the one 10am block all morning.
Makes no sense to me. Would think they would at least be doing more same day releases but that's not even the case.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I'm not able to work any blocks today but i've been checking the Offers out of curiosity from time to time and started noticing blocks popping up in the afternoon. Just saw a 3 hr 2:30 -5:30.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I'm not able to work any blocks today but i've been checking the Offers out of curiosity from time to time and started noticing blocks popping up in the afternoon. Just saw a 3 hr 2:30 -5:30.


 That's why I don't bother checking after the normal block release times. Those afternoon or evening blocks i'm not at all interested in. Been there, done that..........no thanks! And for 3 hours........ especially uninteresting! 
Oh well, those are my problems but obviously there isn't much work for flex drivers in general at our location and hasn't been for some time now. 
Wonder how Doral logistics guys are doing if their even still operational?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm curious to know what is going on with Doral logistics now also. On the Prime Now side there are blocks continuously released, but there must be a ton of drivers looking to pick them up cause no matter when they drop they are gone in less then a second. I instantly tap on the necessary spots as soon as a block pops up but am rarely able to grab one.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Doesn't seem to be any Doral logistics guys left here?

Can't believe it but seems they are still onboarding for miami area: http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/csr/5892331452.html
Not sure which location and when you go to the flex site miami doesn't show up in the list for signing up? Who knows what they're up too. Obviously doing the same in other areas too.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Those 10am advance offers are impossible to grab. I strike out every day.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Those 10am advance offers are impossible to grab. I strike out every day.


 Like the good ole' days of the 10pm grab all over again! 
Probably only releasing a couple slots for the 10am so they go quick and couple that with new drivers and no other blocks being released makes for a lot of hungry drivers. 
No 10:30 again either so probably no more next days blocks. Been like that all week.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

They actually released a 10:30 for tomorrow. Hallelujah.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Also showed up in my calendar immediately, without having to sign out and sign in again.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Also showed up in my calendar immediately, without having to sign out and sign in again.


 Saw the 10 and 10:30 but wasn't able to grab either. That seemed to be it for tomorrow.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

A whole lot of same day blocks yesterday. And at least 4-5 evening blocks which I've really never seen. Have seen 1 or 2 here or there but not like last night. 
4, 3 and 2 hour blocks....... 9:30pm to 11:30pm, 7pm to 11, even a 2 hour 10pm to 12am....... Most sat there for 1/2 an hour or more and some expired. No drivers I know are stalking the app or looking for blocks at those hours since they are not normal so not sure why they do it?
Would love to know what get's delivered at those hours and how those routes are but obviously seems none of us regulars has the balls to take one! I'll be the first to admit it, they intimidate me a little and i'm not easily intimidated!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Seems like blocks are starting to become more abundant at DMI2. Also seems like they're starting to release the same day blocks with a little more advance notice. I worked a 1:00-5:00 yesterday that I grabbed just after 11:00 am. Much better than having to drive like a madman to get to the warehouse within 20 minutes. The 1:00 block was so loaded with drivers that I loaded my cart practically from the ramp leading into the warehouse.

Yesterday I was also able to grab an advance offer 10:30am block for today and then around 5:30 pm I got a notification of a reserved block for Monday that it said I had 24 hours to accept. Seems like activity is picking up. I also noticed those late blocks. One of these days when I'm in the right mood and able to work at that time I will take an evening block just to see what the deal is.

Oh, by the way, when I got to the warehouse yesterday they had a little sign up that said if we arrive late for the block our routes will be canceled. So even if the GPS tactic will trick the app now we can be refused when we actually arrive at the warehouse. Perhaps that's why they were releasing same day blocks yesterday with a little more advance notice. Just a heads up since it would suck to make a long drive there and get sent back home.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Seems like blocks are starting to become more abundant at DMI2. Also seems like they're starting to release the same day blocks with a little more advance notice. I worked a 1:00-5:00 yesterday that I grabbed just after 11:00 am. Much better than having to drive like a madman to get to the warehouse within 20 minutes. The 1:00 block was so loaded with drivers that I loaded my cart practically from the ramp leading into the warehouse.
> 
> Yesterday I was also able to grab an advance offer 10:30am block for today and then around 5:30 pm I got a notification of a reserved block for Monday that it said I had 24 hours to accept. Seems like activity is picking up. I also noticed those late blocks. One of these days when I'm in the right mood and able to work at that time I will take an evening block just to see what the deal is.
> 
> Oh, by the way, when I got to the warehouse yesterday they had a little sign up that said if we arrive late for the block our routes will be canceled. So even if the GPS tactic will trick the app now we can be refused when we actually arrive at the warehouse. Perhaps that's why they were releasing same day blocks yesterday with a little more advance notice. Just a heads up since it would suck to make a long drive there and get sent back home.


 Good report! Yeh, yesterday was probably the most active day i've seen. Also noticed they seemed to be giving more advanced release for some the same day blocks. Let's face it, they created the issue when they started chasing people away from the warehouse, so now they have few if any drivers waiting there to grab those blocks that are less than 30 minutes from start time. So, good change as far as I'm concerned.

I'm hoping they are going to be busy for the weekend and looking for same day and advanced blocks now.

No reserved blocks for me since the update. But wasn't getting many before either.

I'm always cautious when accepting blocks, maybe too cautious, but since i'm so far I have to be. So far I haven't had to use the GPS advance checkin and have never been late.


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well, looks like miami drivers are dropping like flies! Funny part is we were busy all summer and most waiting for the REAL busy time and now.....nothing but crickets chirping in our threads.
> I would typically assume most are working.......this time I think most have given up on this gig.


There is no real money in it any more. Uber is not loyal to their drivers. You don't like the rates or the hours, quit, we have more schmucks waiting to drive. Raise the rates and people will come back.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Jake Miller said:


> There is no real money in it any more. Uber is not loyal to their drivers. You don't like the rates or the hours, quit, we have more schmucks waiting to drive. Raise the rates and people will come back.


Uber? What is you talkin'?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Jake Miller said:


> There is no real money in it any more. Uber is not loyal to their drivers. You don't like the rates or the hours, quit, we have more schmucks waiting to drive. Raise the rates and people will come back.


 No doubt that since they are limiting peoples ability to get more than a few blocks a week that it limits the income ability. I guess for you uber drivers you can do both and manage a living. I don't uber.
But......let's face it, they can only squeeze drivers so much and eventually they get some pushback. It seems to be happening with uber now with all the problems, disgruntled drivers, lawsuits and turnover. Eventually it won't work and they will have to make changes so it works for the people providing the service.....the drivers. 
The "gig" economy is still in it's infancy and has a lot of bugs to work out for sure.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Uber? What is you talkin'?


 Did you see any blocks yesterday for today? I worked the 10:30 to 2:30 yesterday and didn't see a single block open for today.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

And again today no next day releases and not a single same day yet.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

They haven't done any next day releases since Friday for Prime Now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Basmati said:


> They haven't done any next day releases since Friday for Prime Now.


Not sure what the hell is going on here in Miami with flex but it's getting worse by the week!
Like no blocks whatsoever being released in the last couple days?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Did you see any blocks yesterday for today? I worked the 10:30 to 2:30 yesterday and didn't see a single block open for today.


Hey man, sorry, i'm just seeing this. I checked at 10am on Monday and didn't see a block for Tuesday. Didn't check yesterday (Tuesday) but I checked this morning at 10am and saw a block for tomorrow pop up.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Hey man, sorry, i'm just seeing this. I checked at 10am on Monday and didn't see a block for Tuesday. Didn't check yesterday (Tuesday) but I checked this morning at 10am and saw a block for tomorrow pop up.


 No problem, I figured you might have been working but guess not. Looks like it's just us 3 active miami guys now? Wonder if any of the prime now veterans are busy or just gave up?

Finally saw the blocks popping up this morning and was able to grab the 10:30 for tomorrow. But it's just weird how the releases are being done. Oh well, have to adapt all the time.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No problem, I figured you might have been working but guess not. Looks like it's just us 3 active miami guys now? Wonder if any of the prime now veterans are busy or just gave up?
> 
> Finally saw the blocks popping up this morning and was able to grab the 10:30 for tomorrow. But it's just weird how the releases are being done. Oh well, have to adapt all the time.


I have a part time job right now that requires me to be there Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays so i've only been working Amazon blocks on the other days, including the weekend. I checked the 10am drop this morning just to see if anything was released. Tomorrow I will be checking for Friday blocks with the hopes of being able to grab one.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Rough route today. Half industrial parks and industry. Probably one of my longest. 
Blocks were open this morning for tomorrow so hopefully you got one. Grabbed another 10:30 myself. 
Looked like they had at least 4 regular block times filled today.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Rough route today. Half industrial parks and industry. Probably one of my longest.
> Blocks were open this morning for tomorrow so hopefully you got one. Grabbed another 10:30 myself.
> Looked like they had at least 4 regular block times filled today.


The last few routes I've worked recently have been large package counts and large number of stops. I had to use the full 4 hours on one of them. In general it seems like they're trying to squeeze a bit more out of our blocks lately, or maybe it's just the time of the year, or just a string of bad luck. It's all good though as far as I'm concerned, just as long as they keep offering 4 hour blocks and don't change them to 3 hours. The moment that happens is when I'm done with this gig. I also saw the releases this morning and grabbed a 10:30 block for tomorrow as well.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> The last few routes I've worked recently have been large package counts and large number of stops. I had to use the full 4 hours on one of them. In general it seems like they're trying to squeeze a bit more out of our blocks lately, or maybe it's just the time of the year, or just a string of bad luck. It's all good though as far as I'm concerned, just as long as they keep offering 4 hour blocks and don't change them to 3 hours. The moment that happens is when I'm done with this gig. I also saw the releases this morning and grabbed a 10:30 block for tomorrow as well.


Yeah this is where I am at too. We still have 4 hours but have gone from 40 packages to 60. I wouldnt do 60 for 3 hours. You maybe get 20 doubles with 60 so at least 40 stops.

All in all I am happy with the 60s for 4 hours. A chance to pocket 144 a day is great even if it legitimately takes 3 hours each time.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> The last few routes I've worked recently have been large package counts and large number of stops. I had to use the full 4 hours on one of them. In general it seems like they're trying to squeeze a bit more out of our blocks lately, or maybe it's just the time of the year, or just a string of bad luck. It's all good though as far as I'm concerned, just as long as they keep offering 4 hour blocks and don't change them to 3 hours. The moment that happens is when I'm done with this gig. I also saw the releases this morning and grabbed a 10:30 block for tomorrow as well.


 Yeh, would expect the routes to be longer and more packages this time of year, so not a problem. Makes up for some of the early finishes. Also why I don't think the 3 hour blocks will be the norm as it doesn't make sense for them to change the block length when they could easily increase the package count to be more efficient. But that doesn't even matter because you finish early some days, full 4 hours others and once in a while you over shoot your time.
And same here, 3 hour blocks would be game over. Expenses are close to the same and less pay so.....no thanks. Plus the ability to get 2 blocks a day at our location is rare.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah this is where I am at too. We still have 4 hours but have gone from 40 packages to 60. I wouldnt do 60 for 3 hours. You maybe get 20 doubles with 60 so at least 40 stops.
> 
> All in all I am happy with the 60s for 4 hours. A chance to pocket 144 a day is great even if it legitimately takes 3 hours each time.


The last 2 blocks I worked have each been 40+ stops.

Strange thing happened with my last route. The stops on the itinerary were in COMPLETELY random order. Sometimes it's not ordered in the most efficient way but still somewhat close. But if I had followed the itinerary this time I would have been zig-zagging back and forth like a m'fer, and added tons of miles and time to the block. Not only that but I had 4-5 stops with multiple packages and they were not grouped in the app but rather listed as separate stops. I had to manually group them together. Seems like there was absolutely no optimization done when they put the route together, and my first time experiencing that.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> The last 2 blocks I worked have each been 40+ stops.
> 
> Strange thing happened with my last route. The stops on the itinerary were in COMPLETELY random order. Sometimes it's not ordered in the most efficient way but still somewhat close. But if I had followed the itinerary this time I would have been zig-zagging back and forth like a m'fer, and added tons of miles and time to the block. Not only that but I had 4-5 stops with multiple packages and they were not grouped in the app but rather listed as separate stops. I had to manually group them together. Seems like there was absolutely no optimization done when they put the route together, and my first time experiencing that.


Another reason the ability to click on one of the green circles and be routed to it would be really nice.

Odd that usually only happens on my 3 hour go backs. Now that I think about it I did have one 4 hour route that was like that. My warehouse was disorganized, waited 30 min for packages to be brought to my loading dock. Usually they are in large totes, this time the blue vest just grabbed random packages and walked them over to me. Ended up with 25 for 4 hours but they were fairly spread out and the apps routing made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I've sent in the whole 'being able to click on the dots on the map' as feedback through the app like every other week.... I'm hoping they get the clue 

I concur on the routing, I've only seen questionable routing on the later shifts, the mornings are usually tightly packed and well ordered for my area


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> The last 2 blocks I worked have each been 40+ stops.
> 
> Strange thing happened with my last route. The stops on the itinerary were in COMPLETELY random order. Sometimes it's not ordered in the most efficient way but still somewhat close. But if I had followed the itinerary this time I would have been zig-zagging back and forth like a m'fer, and added tons of miles and time to the block. Not only that but I had 4-5 stops with multiple packages and they were not grouped in the app but rather listed as separate stops. I had to manually group them together. Seems like there was absolutely no optimization done when they put the route together, and my first time experiencing that.


 Yesterday's route for me had the problem with multiple deliveries separated too. So, yeh, had to do a lot of manual checking and overriding.

Good to meet you today...hope your route was a good one. Mine was a gift from the route gods!  
One gated development. Needed it after yesterday's route. Was heading home by 12:50 today.

I think we've all written them so many times about identifying the packages on the map. I would even be fine with just a package ID or address to associate it with a package, of course a clickable link would be ideal, but wishful thinking! 
Must be a reason why they don't do it? The data is already there so would be easy to simply associate it so why they don't is a mystery?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I think my two that I've submitted are clicking on the map and ability to reorder itenerary, which I think is what everyone wants


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I've put in feedback about the ability to "drag and drop" the itinerary list or any way to rearrange. They can do it already with the refresh button so why not manually?

Forgot to mention something that happened today....was at a stop and another flex driver pulls up behind me to drop a package. Didn't recognize him. So I asked if he's out of miami gardens and he says yes. Unfortunately he didn't speak much english. His first question....."how much money I make"??? I'm like what? So, no problem.....I tell him...........then I try to pry out of him what is he up too??? I gathered he was doing routes for someone else as a "contractor". At least that is all I could assume. So what exactly was going on i'm not sure of. He also had a passenger. Very weird.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

was he in a van with a flex magnet on it or in his car?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> was he in a van with a flex magnet on it or in his car?


 They were in a car. So, wasn't an actual "contractor" driver like the white van guys. It was one of the few words I recognized that he spoke when he said "work for contractor or sub contractor" something to that affect.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I've put in feedback about the ability to "drag and drop" the itinerary list or any way to rearrange. They can do it already with the refresh button so why not manually?


I've pressed that refresh button a bunch of times, but I've never seen it make any change at all to the sequence of trips. Are you having better luck with it?



> Forgot to mention something that happened today....was at a stop and another flex driver pulls up behind me to drop a package. Didn't recognize him. So I asked if he's out of miami gardens and he says yes. Unfortunately he didn't speak much english. His first question....."how much money I make"??? I'm like what? So, no problem.....I tell him...........then I try to pry out of him what is he up too??? I gathered he was doing routes for someone else as a "contractor". At least that is all I could assume. So what exactly was going on i'm not sure of. He also had a passenger. Very weird.


Should have told him "$35 per hour, so 4 hour block is $140". Nothing like starting a nice fight when he gets back home and thinks he got hosed.....


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm wondering how that works for that guy, I suppose I could hand my phone and packages off to someone after the warehouse. Our warehouse checks ID's and keeps track of who they saw for each block, we also get checked out to make sure we took the full load. No checking in and disappearing expecting to get paid, taking partial loads, or scanning half load to one account and half a load to the other. I'm sure each warehouse is different though


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I've pressed that refresh button a bunch of times, but I've never seen it make any change at all to the sequence of trips. Are you having better luck with it?


 I found the same, once in a while it will reshuffle "something" but doesn't seem to do much.



jester121 said:


> Should have told him "$35 per hour, so 4 hour block is $140". Nothing like starting a nice fight when he gets back home and thinks he got hosed.....


 I'm wondering what he was thinking myself. But who knows what he's getting paid.....$72 could have been enough to piss him off!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> I'm wondering how that works for that guy, I suppose I could hand my phone and packages off to someone after the warehouse. Our warehouse checks ID's and keeps track of who they saw for each block, we also get checked out to make sure we took the full load. No checking in and disappearing expecting to get paid, taking partial loads, or scanning half load to one account and half a load to the other. I'm sure each warehouse is different though


 They've been keeping close track now at our warehouse for about a month or more. Everyone has to physically "check in" with person at the gate and they check ID every time. Before they were pretty lax about it.
A while back I actually had found an ad on craigslist looking for people to do this here in miami. Was a private number and not a company looking for drivers. I think I posted it here so might try to dig it up.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yesterday's route for me had the problem with multiple deliveries separated too. So, yeh, had to do a lot of manual checking and overriding.
> 
> Good to meet you today...hope your route was a good one. Mine was a gift from the route gods!
> One gated development. Needed it after yesterday's route. Was heading home by 12:50 today.


Nice meeting you too! I wasn't as lucky as you with my route today. It took me nearly 3.5 hours to complete this one. I guess I should have been more aggressive grabbing that rack that went to the car behind me lol.

I also had to return to the warehouse with 2 undeliverables. One because the customer, who I delivered to at a business said the package was "late" and she didn't want it anymore. The other was addressed to a law firm at their old address that they had moved from. I called them through the app and they told me they had moved the office to Ft. Lauderdale (I was in Weston). And it WASN'T one of the packages I had that was labeled as Ft. Lauderdale. Both situations I had never encountered before.

I was able to grab an 11:00 block for tomorrow. Good luck with yours.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Nice meeting you too! I wasn't as lucky as you with my route today. It took me nearly 3.5 hours to complete this one. I guess I should have been more aggressive grabbing that rack that went to the car behind me lol.
> 
> I also had to return to the warehouse with 2 undeliverables. One because the customer, who I delivered to at a business said the package was "late" and she didn't want it anymore. The other was addressed to a law firm at their old address that they had moved from. I called them through the app and they told me they had moved the office to Ft. Lauderdale (I was in Weston). And it WASN'T one of the packages I had that was labeled as Ft. Lauderdale. Both situations I had never encountered before.
> 
> I was able to grab an 11:00 block for tomorrow. Good luck with yours.


 Glad to hear you grabbed the 11 and good to know they are releasing the later blocks now. I'll be shooting for those next week. I like the later blocks.

As you know it's a crap shoot with the routes. But really your route should have had less packages and mine more, simple fix. I could have done another 15 or more easily. I was probably only a few miles from your route and some of the commercial stuff could have been offloaded to the smaller tighter routes like mine. I'm not *****ing..... I was happy as you can imagine! As least returning to the warehouse is not so far out of the way for you or that would have really been a bad route!

That is why I keep saying the switch to 3 hour blocks makes no sense, just get smarter with routes.

And yeh, sometimes you have to get a little aggressive and get your hands on the cart you want in certain situations. Most times it doesn't matter as you only have one choice.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> That is why I keep saying the switch to 3 hour blocks makes no sense, just get smarter with routes.


I was thinking about those afternoon/evening 3 hr blocks and I think if they included the area the route would take you to in the offer detail I would actually consider accepting them despite what I said earlier. But I'm not gonna risk having to come back from Weston late at night, not to mention the expenses I have to incur driving back home. If the route was near my neighborhood I'd be much more inclined to accept it. Those late blocks aren't in demand like the early ones so you would actually be able to take the time to look at the Offer details to see the delivery area so you could consider whether to accept or reject.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> Our warehouse checks ID's and keeps track of who they saw for each block, we also get checked out to make sure we took the full load. No checking in and disappearing expecting to get paid, taking partial loads, or scanning half load to one account and half a load to the other.


This is our warehouse too. They just started IDs and you have to give your total (checked against a manifest) before you go.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> This is our warehouse too. They just started IDs and you have to give your total (checked against a manifest) before you go.


Phoenix has always required you to "check out" before you leave, making sure you have the correct number of packages for your route... strange how other warehouses just started implementing this.

They only did IDs for the first month, now you just give your name when you drive in and they check you off the list. I have noticed that in the last few weeks, they are actually writing down which route you have when you check out, like they are confirming that you actually took packages... (do people check in, sit in the parking lot and leave after 5 minutes hoping to get paid?)

g


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I was thinking about those afternoon/evening 3 hr blocks and I think if they included the area the route would take you to in the offer detail I would actually consider accepting them despite what I said earlier. But I'm not gonna risk having to come back from Weston late at night, not to mention the expenses I have to incur driving back home. If the route was near my neighborhood I'd be much more inclined to accept it. Those late blocks aren't in demand like the early ones so you would actually be able to take the time to look at the Offer details to see the delivery area so you could consider whether to accept or reject.


 Imagine 2, 3hr runs to weston and returns for them, just wouldn't work. Yesterday my GPS said my first stop was 27 miles away. Almost 120 miles just for the back and forth. I think they know it wouldn't work well here. At least let's hope they do!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

gaj said:


> Phoenix has always required you to "check out" before you leave, making sure you have the correct number of packages for your route... strange how other warehouses just started implementing this.
> 
> They only did IDs for the first month, now you just give your name when you drive in and they check you off the list. I have noticed that in the last few weeks, they are actually writing down which route you have when you check out, like they are confirming that you actually took packages... (do people check in, sit in the parking lot and leave after 5 minutes hoping to get paid?)
> 
> g


 Funny part is....in the past they used to always record your package count on the way out here. No ID check when entering only package counts when leaving. They stopped checking package counts a while back and check ID's. So, still different locations doing different things. 
I guess people were actually checking in on the app but not going in to get a route. I'm no boy scout but i've never done it and don't know guys who do. Most drivers I talk to seem to want to do the work to get paid. There's always someone looking for easy money out there.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> Phoenix has always required you to "check out" before you leave, making sure you have the correct number of packages for your route... strange how other warehouses just started implementing this.


The giving numbers isnt new. Just the checking of IDs. They started checking numbers when people would leave half their packages and drive off.



gaj said:


> you just give your name when you drive in and they check you off the list


I always thought the check list is a bad idea bc if you grab a block half an hour before you usually arent on the list. If you think about it you can give them a fake name and say you just grabbed the block.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Our's they do it from one of the troubleshooting laptops, so they have the up to date info


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm no boy scout but i've never done it and don't know guys who do. Most drivers I talk to seem to want to do the work to get paid. There's always someone looking for easy money out there.


Phoenix is now requiring you to get a card from the check-out guy, which they are collecting on the way out of the parking lot. I asked, and they said people were only taking half a cart or less and leaving without checking out... I guess that is a good plan if you want to pick up a few shifts before getting fired, I certainly don't understand why someone would want to cheat the system if the work is reasonable and what you agreed to do.

g


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

yea they just started the laminated cards with our warehouse too, in the last week sometime


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

gaj said:


> I certainly don't understand why someone would want to cheat the system if the work is reasonable and what you agreed to do.


Human nature ... at least for some humans.

These non-traditional jobs attract all kinds, including good hardworking people who hustle, as well as people who are scumbags and can't hold down a regular job because they won't live by the rules.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

From the rumors I hear we had someone deactivated from out warehouse for being lazy and bringing back packages next day and also was marking way too many packages as undeliverable because leasing offices wouldn't take packages and he wouldn't walk the properties


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I actually got a push notification about available same-day blocks today. First time I've seen one of those in months...


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Was talking to somebody the other day, and he said has a friend working out of Miami Gardens that says it is really easy to get blocks there now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I actually got a push notification about available same-day blocks today. First time I've seen one of those in months...


 Saw a whole lot of pallet's with packages when I was loading up this morning for the 10:30 routes. So, looked like they had to get them moving.
Funny, I didn't see any blocks or notifications and had to go back to the warehouse around 2:15. Would have been nice to have that time out perfect.....but....never happens for me!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Basmati said:


> Was talking to somebody the other day, and he said has a friend working out of Miami Gardens that says it is really easy to get blocks there now.


 I wouldn't go so far as to say it's easy. It's a little busier than it was but still not releasing all the normal morning routes.
Tried to grab a 10:30 for tomorrow, missed it and didn't see any 11's. So, I only saw 2 blocks for tomorrow.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

It's been really difficult lately with Prime Now. Usually can get between 4 to 6 hours but it is always split up. Like 12-2 then 6-9.


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Can anyone tell me when usually blocks appear like what time ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Angelo777 said:


> Can anyone tell me when usually blocks appear like what time ?


 HUH???? You REALLY haven't figured that out yet???!!!!

DUDE! READ!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Dreadth (Jul 4, 2016)

Lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Ok, maybe he can stop reading for now ....  .......things may have changed again.....at least for this week? They are starting next day releases later.
No next day releases again today. So, probably be doing same day releases for the rest of the week or more......


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Well I been out of the loop I been backing off flex
I just need to know what time should I be looking for blocks if anyone can help I would appreciate it I mean I did start this post lol


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Anybody at DMI2 work any blocks recently? I've been checking the app the past couple days and haven't seen diddly, advance or same day.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Anybody at DMI2 work any blocks recently? I've been checking the app the past couple days and haven't seen diddly, advance or same day.


 Hey....got your PM. Happy new year to you! 
Has been very little going on since the new year. Last 3 days zero next day blocks. Could pretty much count on one hand the blocks I saw released this week. Haven't worked in weeks so don't have much too share.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Hey....got your PM. Happy new year to you!
> Has been very little going on since the new year. Last 3 days zero next day blocks. Could pretty much count on one hand the blocks I saw released this week. Haven't worked in weeks so don't have much too share.


Has anyone noticed any changes with the new app update from this AM? Rumor prior was that it was going to prevent rooted phones. Figured I'd ask Miami,


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Has anyone noticed any changes with the new app update from this AM? Rumor prior was that it was going to prevent rooted phones. Figured I'd ask Miami,


 Haven't seen an update myself. Current version is 4418.0.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

What is going on here? The Flex program seems to be dead at DMI2 aside from a few 3 hour evening blocks here and there. Any hopes for a turnaround??


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> What is going on here? The Flex program seems to be dead at DMI2 aside from a few 3 hour evening blocks here and there. Any hopes for a turnaround??


 Haven't worked all month myself so out of the loop for sure. See an occasional next day block but very few and no chance of grabbing, at least not for me.
Don't fish anymore so can't speak of same day blocks but guess they are very few as well.
Would be nice to have some sort of "report" of what is going on?


----------

